# Custom Prawning Light



## wattstar (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been browsing these forums and usually find an answer to my question by searching but need some help on this one.



I'm wanting to use a LED setup to replace a 50w halogen lamp in a prawning light.

First part is I need a suitable lens and leds, the more powerful the better, with a wide beam (at least 60 degrees).



I do not particually want to use a drop in halogen replacement as I don't think they are bright enough also the driver built in most of these uses a 12v source which brings me to my second problem, I need to find a suitable driver that would run it from 4.8v as most 12v batteries are too large. Would like to use standard batteries (eg AA or C)



Could anyone please help


----------

